# New frightronics from Distortions



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Distortions products are always a popular topic so here's a link to some of their new ones. I think the staked vampire is probably my favorite. Enjoy! 

Die Zombie Die:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGLaChYWyww&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg&index=1

Mad Dog:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBeP6Tw_BlE&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg

Killer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aN2SL8A9KQ&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg

Demented:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynBA4Hdirpc&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg

The Candy Man:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHRM388MQo&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg

Dooty Calls:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H5vzheArlE&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg

Blood Thirsty Staked Vampire:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRrLZd9hmzA&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm loving the mad dog and staked vampiress! The dog is a must get I think!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

there are enough tots that are already afraid of dogs ... i wish everyone would stop making dog related halloween props ... they just add to their phobias and dogs are more likely to "attack" if the person is showing signs of being afraid or other signs of "weakness" ...

dogs are real ... zombies, vampires, ghouls etc are not ... /rant



what is with the cheezy sound/audio effects and the "animation"? a shaking prop isn't animation

having said that the quality of the props themselves looks very good ... i wonder what the prices are and, although its not likely, if they might be available without the "electronics"?

thanks for the links sm!

amk


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe all or most of these are available as a "prop" only. If you go to Distortions site, these with the motor are a "Frightronic" and the ones that are a static only thing are listed under "props". The prices are also listed on their site.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

This is really early, they usually dont show until transworld, did you see thes on the website? Anymore coming out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

These were loaded on the website yesterday and they were giving sneak previews on their facebook page. The only one not shown in the videos is a Norman Bates mother that rocks. She's cool looking too.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

annamarykahn said:


> there are enough tots that are already afraid of dogs ... i wish everyone would stop making dog related halloween props ... they just add to their phobias and dogs are more likely to "attack" if the person is showing signs of being afraid or other signs of "weakness" ...
> 
> dogs are real ... zombies, vampires, ghouls etc are not ... /rant
> 
> ...



I'm really liking the demented prop as well as the Candyman. The Frightronics tend to be in the $300 range, while the static ones look to be about $100 cheaper. The mad dog is kind of neat, it's defiantly unique. I'm excited to see them in person, when I'm down at Transworld Halloween trade show in March.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't decide which version of Candyman I like better, the 2001 version, or the 2013 version.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Sigh...Still waiting on my lottery winnings...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't even say what it looks like candyman is doing in that video. Suffice to say, it's not for the kiddies .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I won't even say what it looks like candyman is doing in that video. Suffice to say, it's not for the kiddies .


I thought the exact same thing!

I wonder if that's what the final soundtrack will sound like? Because personally I think they all sorta sound like they're constipated.

Still, they are amazing to look at & very well made.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> I can't decide which version of Candyman I like better, the 2001 version, or the 2013 version.


i like the 2013 head, although 2001's is good as well ... and the 2001 body

the new head reminds me of the creepshow character

amk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Because personally I think they all sorta sound like they're constipated.


All except the dog, which is the only one that I really like. 

Candy Man looked better years ago, I think; the new version is too cartoony in the face.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's the Psycho-esqe mother figure. This is my other favorite besides the vampiress.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Here's the Psycho-esqe mother figure.


Okay, now that one I _do_ like. As old as she is, she should be farting dust, if anything, so no constipated soundtrack to wreck her, please...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the 2001 Candyman version is better than the new one. The "mad dog" is a must get for us this year, along with the rocking mother and child from last year.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I won't even say what it looks like candyman is doing in that video. Suffice to say, it's not for the kiddies .


I watched the dog one (love the sculpt) and the vampire, then read what you said here and went back to watch the candyman... 

I think they mighta heard me laughing down the street...


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I love Zombie, Oh the moaning the groaning the open body cavity. Yes.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

The 2001 candyman prop looks better, although he is over a grand on some sites, the new one is cheaper.
I like Demented, and the mother prop, the dog is cool too hopefully its life size, like the size of a real dog in comparison.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I personally like the new candyman, mainly the face, which kinda reminds me of my gag studios old dead eye gunslinger. I'm not sure when one would use "Dooty calls", though i guess for a halloween party it would be kinda funny


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I think the 2001 Candyman version is better than the new one. The "mad dog" is a must get for us this year, along with the rocking mother and child from last year.


This is what I'm thinking too. I like last year's rocking lullaby prop a lot. The dog will go perfectly in our haunt.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I have Lullaby I like it alot the detail on her is great and she is just so creepy they did an amazing job on it.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

I am super excited about the rocking bates mother! I was going to get lullaby last year but my wife put her foot down and said the zombie / dead baby was just too much for her... I think this new onward will fit the bill nicely!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Who would choose a prop who's taking a crap with that gross soundtrack? Beyond odd as an offering. I want to go to the distortion factory and smash every vibrating motor they have so they're forced to do something else for the 'tronics' in 'frightronics'.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Shaking has become a little overdone. It started w/ gag studios, which shook w/ jaw movement, and its pretty cool, but now it is being overdone.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

I think their props are some of the best looking, but I'm just not getting the jolted, taser like action. For some of the props the tasered effect makes sense, but on first pass it looks like all of the lower entry level props seems to rely on this same mechanical action. Still, the detail in the props is pretty kewl though.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think I like the Mad Dog the best of the Distortions props so far, It is kind of like the Lunging Zombie Dog by Morris Costumes last year, but MUCH more realistic. Depending on the price, I may buy one for myself once it is for sale.  As for the candy man, I know distortions normally doesn't do this with their Frightronics, but I think instead of shaking he should have a more realistic 'Butler'-like motion, such as a turning head. I did think the shaking motion for the Spooked Animated prop last year worked out perfectly, but for this guy I would say it just isn't as fitting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's the psycho-esqe mother figure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Pl_LvVxAE&list=UUdAndoOx99T0IZPLPwK1DSg&index=4


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I contacted Janene at Distortions this week, I want to get a static candyman and electronic prop RIP!
I asked why the new frightronics were put out before the transworld show, she informed me they are focusing on higher quality animated props for the show in March, i hope that includes better movements, i cant wait to see what they come out with!
They must have something up their sleeve to wow em at trsnsworld!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh they have wow factor for sure, but I wouldn't count on the higher quality animated props being affordable in the 300 dollar category. Although, I'd love to be wrong!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I won't even say what it looks like candyman is doing in that video. Suffice to say, it's not for the kiddies .


LMAO! You Sir are rotten to the core...


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Those are killer. I really like the Vampiress! Just wish there was a small discount to allow up poor folks to be able to purchase! $300 on 1 prop would never fly in my house.


----------



## tayasdad (Oct 19, 2012)

nochevys said:


> Thanks for the post. Those are killer. I really like the Vampiress! Just wish there was a small discount to allow up poor folks to be able to purchase! $300 on 1 prop would never fly in my house.


Thats why you buy it, hide it in the trunk of the car....come home from work and tell her you found it at a yard sale.....ive used it twice already!....lol


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm kinda liking that mad dog...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm kinda liking that mad dog...


Me too! I can see this in a cage scene, snarling out at the patrons, or having a zombie character holding it on a chain leash. I may seriously have to pull the trigger on this one. I can use this in a number of ways.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> Oh they have wow factor for sure, but I wouldn't count on the higher quality animated props being affordable in the 300 dollar category. Although, I'd love to be wrong!


Yeah, based on the making monsters show, I'm pretty sure the transworld offerings will be aimed at the professional market. This may be it for new frighttronics this year.

The "dooty calls" one is funny, sort of, but I have to wonder who in the world would possibly spend $300+ dollars on something like that.


I think Distortions has taken the vibrating motor about as far as they can creatively. Its actually pretty amazing all the cool stuff they've been able to create using such a simple motion. But that said, I think if they do another year with so many vibrating props they may see a drop off in interest. Hopefully they can find another simple motion beyond rocking and vibrating that they can exploit to the fullest. Maybe head turning? Rising? A jumping mechanism using a spring and motor like Tekky's spider (please please please) It will be interesting to see what they come up with next.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I won't even say what it looks like candyman is doing in that video. Suffice to say, it's not for the kiddies .


O M G After reading this, I went back and watched it again and I started cracking up!! All the moaning and grunting... Too funny!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> O M G After reading this, I went back and watched it again and I started cracking up!! All the moaning and grunting... Too funny!!!


Ah...I don't get it...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Me too! I can see this in a cage scene, snarling out at the patrons, or having a zombie character holding it on a chain leash. I may seriously have to pull the trigger on this one. I can use this in a number of ways.


Its got just enough shake to make it look good...I wonder how much these things go for wholesale....Group buy anyone???


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I wonder if they will come out with any more Frightronics this year for 2013?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

the voices on him (candyman) sound like he's a little constipated! Not sure if thats what they are going for!



Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> I can't decide which version of Candyman I like better, the 2001 version, or the 2013 version.


I love that dog too....wonder if I could get him this year? Wonder how to blend him for my nuclear fallout theme.....


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I actually have the 2001 Candyman. I personally like him a lot more than the new one!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> I can't decide which version of Candyman I like better, the 2001 version, or the 2013 version.


I personally like the 2001 version better. It's a lot darker and creepier. The 2013 Candyman is too flesh-toned for my liking.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Penumbra said:


> I actually have the 2001 Candyman. I personally like him a lot more than the new one!


Please post a picture. I have the 2001 version as well... not very many were made and of the ones I have seen, no 2 are alike. Here is mine:









I look forward to seeing yours and the paint scheme on it.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Since these new props are out before transworld, anybody have a clue or some inside information on what distortions is going to show up with at transworld?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Except for the vampire and the dog they all sound like they are having bad sexual experiences. Candy Man and Doody Calls are just terrible looking props. The others might be salvageable without the sound effects.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought Lullaby and Scared Stiff last year. I love them. For this year I like to psycho mom, The zombie, the vampiress, and the dog is borderline for me. I like it just don't think it would be my first choice. Budget wise I may only get one this year if I can. Distortions has great stuff though.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I really like the dog and was thinking of building something myself but I'll hold off on that until I can check out Distortions. If it looks good in person I'll just purchase theirs. I wished it was shown with someone standing next to it for size reference, hard to tell how big/small it is and they don't list dimensions for it. For the costs I would hope it's fairly large and not a puppy sized hound.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the look of the Candyman, but the soundtrack and motion made the whole thing look perverted 
I didn't see much to the killer, at first I thought it was a static prop until I noticed the slight head motion. Not enough to command Distortions' $233.00 pricing though. You could get very close to the same effect with at cheap mannequin and a Spirit mask. IMO
The vampire was cool. If I did the whole blood and gore thing, I would want it.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few photos of the Distortions props from Transworld.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone seen the Dooty Calls prop in any stores? He's listed in on the Halloween Express website but isn't listed on Distortions' site. The prop is terrible and crude, but it's usually the kind of thing that prop collectors go crazy over years down the road.

Sid


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've only seen it on Ebay & it's horrible & not in a good way. They had it on the last Making Monsters & called it Crappy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I've only seen it on Ebay & it's horrible & not in a good way. They had it on the last Making Monsters & called it Crappy.


That episode was hilarious! Strangely enough though, the props that are terrible are the true collector's pieces of the future.


----------

